# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Voter, c'est existentiel.

## Kahn Lusth

Bon, je crois qu'on est suffisament intimes à présent pour que vous soyez informés sur l'odieuse vérité, le cadavre dans le placard, l'Half de la littérature, bref, le machin tout zarb qui met les glandes.
 Chez Canard on aime Miley Cyrus, plus connue sous le sobriquet "d'Hannah Montana". Pourquoi? Parce que... Parce que bon.
 La vie faisant souvent bien les choses, Twitter organise un concours pour savoir qui est le plus grand fan de la drôlesse. Hors notre twitter étant déjà tout chaud, on se lance dans la mêlée pour prouver à la belle qu'on existe en remuant très fort nos petits poings.

 Reste un petit problème, celui des votes. A l'heure actuelle on doit compter sur 1000 votes pour espérer finir dans le Hall of fame. Mais à raison d'un vote toutes les 20 minutes, on va avoir besoin de vos doigts virils pour cliquer un peu, façon galère des temps modernes.

 Quand à savoir s'il est possible de nous retrouver plus facilement dans le classement, aucune idée. J'ai cru voir un champ de recherche en haut de la page, mais impossible de le faire fonctionner, mon internet étant tout cassé.
 Enfin si ça peut vous aider à nous retrouver, notre twitter se nomme _canardpcredac_.

Voir la news (2 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## frunzy

Me pourrir les vacances toutes les 20 minutes pour vous faire apparaître ad vitam eternal dans le plus ridicule hall of fame de la planète ? Comme dirait notre mentor GMB : LEX GO !

----------


## Nono

C'est pour dire _"on est décalé, esprit Canard, 'cule un mouton"_ ?
Ou bien je crois qu'on est pas assez intime.

Session de rattrapage :

----------


## zAo

Concentrons plutot nos énergies pour la faire brûler en enfer, cette petite. Buuuuurrnn the witch !

----------


## le_guide_michelin

C'est qui cette morue  :tired: 
La gagnante du dernier star'ac américain?
Nan mais vous n'avez pas passer l'age de jouer à ça?
De grands garçons comme vous en sont encore à coller des poster de starlettes sur les murs de leur chambre?
En plus je ne sais déjà plus à quoi sert twitter. Encore un truc à la facebook non?  ::|: 
Sinon, oui je suis de mauvaise humeur.

----------


## Sylrak

Pour l'instant vous êtes en page 31 avec 8 votes   :B):

----------


## gun

Arg j'y comprends rien à ces sites, y'a un tuto quelque part ?  :Bave:

----------


## Mantalo

J'ai vu un canardpc mais je pense que ce n'est pas vous...la recherche ne fonctionne pas pour moi non plus !

Ah ca y est : vu en page 24 avec 11 votes.

----------


## Septa

http://tweeterwall.mallplace.com/tw/...s-fans?page=30

Ils ont bougé on dirait...
Je viens de vous faire passer au dessus de pedobear_4chan ou un truc du genre.

----------


## Blackstaff

Septa, tu te trompes, c'est canardpcredac et pas canardpc.
Sinon, j'ai juste réussi a voter grace à l'indication (page 31avec x votes). Et ensuite, vous avez évidemment bougé et je n'arrive pas à vous retrouver. Le champ de recherche à l'air de foirer.

----------


## Silver

1 vote les fait monter de 5 pages... Ils sont page 15 pour le moment.

Edit : page 16 en fait, mais le lien indique page 15 (leur site est bourré d'erreurs  :haha: ).

----------


## Bebealien

Yep, page 15, 15 votes.
Qu'est ce qu'il faut pas faire pour se faire mieux référencer...
En tout cas tant que je suis au taf je vous ferai mon petit vote toutes les vingt minutes.

----------


## Arieseb

Page 15 avec 16 votes en ce moment  :;):

----------


## Errata

Bon c'est fait, merci silver pour les avoir trouver ...
Je met en route tor pour voté plusieurs fois ?

----------


## JeP

Page 14/15 avec 17 votes. Avec les 1000 votes des premiers, ça va être tendu.
Page 13, 22 votes.

Moi j'ai trop envie de faire chialer les gamines en mettant CPC en première place, allez, au boulot !

----------


## le_guide_michelin

Bon j'suis pas chien, j'ai voté pour vous  ::|: 
Pour que je remette ça dans 20 minutes ça vous coutera, un mug dédicacé par Couly, une GTX 295 dédicacé par DTB, un code pénale dédicacé par GMB, et un Bescherelle dédicacé par Boulon.
Franchement c'est cadeau  :tired:

----------


## XWolverine

Euh ... Non rien  ::|:

----------


## Bebealien

Page 9, 38 votes.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

49 votes page 9 toujours.

----------


## Angelvarda

Vous touchez le fond les mecs, sortez les pelles et commencez à creuser...

----------


## Errata

Maintenant en page 8

----------


## Zevka

Page 7 déjà, woot.  ::O: 

J'aurais voulu faire passer la ville de Montcuq moi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mantalo

56 votes, en bas de la page 6

----------


## Psyko

"Oops! Sorry you cant add this twitter user, reasons for this could be: Twitter user is entered in another country :-)"

C'est nul  ::(:

----------


## dalgwen

Page 7, 70 votes... Ça monte vite !

----------


## Lorenzo77

Bon ben désolé mais je comprends rien a ce site, pas trouvé la personne pour laquelle on doit voter  ::|: 
La recherche donne rien  :tired: 
-----
Faut chercher montana ou cyrus ?

----------


## aRthuR bRown

77 page 6 ouaw

----------


## Mantalo

> Bon ben désolé mais je comprends rien a ce site, pas trouvé la personne pour laquelle on doit voter 
> La recherche donne rien


Tu regardes ici et tu cliques sur le + bleu à côté de Canardpcredac (83 votes)

----------


## Froyok

> Concentrons plutot nos énergies pour la faire brûler en enfer, cette petite.


Grave. Je la hais, surtout qu'elle à finis dans une série sur disney channel...
Pauvres gamins...  :tired: 


[EDIT]
Et j'ai voté, juste pour que cpcredac fasse plein de dtc !
Page 5, 92 votes.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Les premiers sont quand même très très loin devant, va falloir maintenir l'effort.

----------


## ERISS

Née le 23/11/92.
La photo doit dater, malgré sa perruque et son platrage: Je préfèrerai une qui est plus mature (ou alors elle a oublié ses nichons pour la photo).

----------


## ThorThur

C'est pas gagner, mais j'ai voté. Courage petit canard !

----------


## Jolaventur

Le canard est tombé bien bas.

----------


## Louis Cypher

Page 6, 97 votes.

Ca va être tendu ! C'est fini quand ce concours ?

----------


## Froyok

Page 4, 103 votes, je me réfère à l'adresse de la page hein...
Hmmm, faudrait toruver un bon proxy...

[EDIT] 107

[EDIT] 111

[EDIT] 113

----------


## zuluhed

Page 5, 121 Votes. Je soutiens!

----------


## Siphrodias

Et voualà encore un veaute :D

----------


## Piruz

http://tweeterwall.mallplace.com/tw/...us-fans?page=4

Ils sont la, je vote aussi. C'est cool. Stop.

----------


## Zevka

Vous avez encore du chemin à faire pour rattraper pedobear et ses 2000+ votants (page 1  ::wub:: ).  ::cry::

----------


## Froyok

120, avec un peu de chances, à la vitesse ou ça monte...
(je viens de revoter)

Reste qu'il va falloir rester debout toute la nuit pour valider 3 fois par heure...
Pensez à pourrir les topics des autres aussi...

----------


## cailloux

> Vous avez encore du chemin à faire pour rattraper pedobear et ses 2000+ votants (page 1 ).


Tain, et les plus lourds pèsent 15 000 votes... Comment c'est possible ?

Remarquez si tout le monde (on va dire 1000 personnes) clique 10 fois, ça peut le faire. ::O:

----------


## le_guide_michelin

Le leader est à 15000 votes.
Tu vois, si tu m'avais lâché les deux ou trois goodies que je t'avais demandé en échange de mon vote, c'est qui dominerai la première page. ::|: 
....
Houps le père Boulon arrive  ::mellow::

----------


## aRthuR bRown

On a reculé ... Naaaaon page 7 ..

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> On a reculé ... Naaaaon page 7 ..




_"PUUUUSH!!!"_

----------


## Gwargl

Page 6 - 164 votes ... FTW !

----------


## Mr Navette

C'est con... ::|:  On peut pas mettre de moins, on aurait pu s'éclater sur les faux fans que sont les autre twitterriens... Et puis c'est *plus* marrant que des *plus* en *plus*

----------


## aRthuR bRown

> C'est con... On peut pas mettre de moins, on aurait pu s'éclater sur les faux fans que sont les autre twitterriens... Et puis c'est *plus* marrant que des *plus* en *plus*


Ouai bonne idée mais bon les autres twitteriens sont plus nombreux et plus con ? ::rolleyes:: 
Et je sens un manque de motive .. Le vrai truc drole ça aurait été d'enlever le temps d'attente de 20 min : concours de clic  :B):

----------


## 564.3

J'ai voté cpc (page 6, 180 Votes) et pedobear (parce qu'on peut cumuler, et pedobear mérite d'être considéré comme un fan de 1er ordre).

----------


## Niklaos

195 page 6

----------


## Naith

> J'ai voté cpc (page 6, 180 Votes) et pedobear (parce qu'on peut cumuler, et pedobear mérite d'être considéré comme un fan de 1er ordre).


Je fais ça depuis le début, j'ai presque honte >.<
Mais voir Pedobear en fan n°1, ça n'a pas de prix.

----------


## Arseur

Deux cents votes tout rond  :B):

----------


## weedkiller

C'est moi qui tombe dans un méta-panneau ou y a des mecs qui ont critiqué la petite de little miss sunshine ? (Sans avoir rien compris d'ailleurs, parce que ce film est une critique de ces pauvres filles poussées par leurs parent autour)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0449059/

Et comprends rien a ce twitter... (dommage que pedobear soit plus si haut maintenant, il va bientot disparaitre !)

----------


## Errata

Page 5 avec 225 vote !

----------


## Phenixy

Ya Pedobear en page 1 des fans  ::ninja::

----------


## hellsing

Vite voter, voter voter  ::P: 
Bon voilà c'est fait, par contre j'ai la flemme de mettre un timer sur le pc pour me rappeler de voter toute les 20 minutes.

----------


## Reizz

Début page 5

"La récolte sera bonne cette année."

----------


## Ethelka

Canards en Page 4, ça monte!

----------


## Mitsuaki

A voté.

----------


## O.Boulon

Vous devriez tous jeter un coup d'oeil à la charte du forum et rectifier vos messages avant que je ne distribue beaucoup beaucoup de points.

Vous avez une heure.

----------


## zigzag

J'y suis allé, j'ai voté, j'y retournerais plus jamais. Ce qui faut pas faire de nos jours...

Sinon bon Montana machin, je préfère encore les frangines Olsen.. ::P:

----------


## kilfou

Déjà voté 2 fois !  :B):

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Déjà voté 2 fois !





> Déjà voté 2 fois !


T'aimes bien faire les choses deux fois, non?  ::ninja::

----------


## Mitsuaki

> Vous devriez tous jeter un coup d'oeil à la charte du forum et rectifier vos messages avant que je ne distribue beaucoup beaucoup de points.


Meuh il était bien mon "A voté."  ::unsure:: 

Trop vulgaire ?  :Emo: 

Bon... A revoté pour la peine. Ce qui est bien avec ce truc c'est qu'on voit que Myley truc (désolé, je doit sortir d'une grotte ou y'a pas la télé, je connais pas) est sa plus grande fan.
Les gens sont cons, ou ?  :tired: 
Bon, encore 9000 votes pour espérer finir dans les premiers (faut aussi penser à casser les doigts des malotrus qui on le mauvais goût de voter autre chose que canardpcredac )

Bientôt la 3eme pages... Wouaaah, j'ai enfin l'impression de faire quelque chose d'utile de ma vie.  ::|:

----------


## kilfou

> T'aimes bien faire les choses deux fois, non?


Je vois pas de quoi tu parles ?  :Cigare: 

Putain de serveur qui plante.

----------


## InkizitoR

6 points.
Tu te crois chez ta reum ?

----------


## le_guide_michelin

> 6 points[/B] en photo?


Fait gaffe, le père Boulon est en maraude dans le coin.  ::unsure:: 
Il va te punir avec des points, et ça fait vachement mal  ::cry::  (enfin, il parait ::P: )

----------


## darkgrievous

407 votes en page 3  ::P: 

Faudra pas oublier de foutre un lien ici aussi pour que tout le monde voit le modèle d'ergonomie du truc  :tired:

----------


## Silver

Page 3 !  :Bave: 
Bon on est à 300 votes de la 2ème page et vu qu'on visait 1000 votes, ça servirait à peine à rester au milieu de la page 2...

Une seule solution : faites voter vos petites sœurs !

----------


## J-D

Wahouuuuu! Quelque chose de grand est entrain de se passer. Une chose qui nous dépasse et cette chose se dépasse elle même par sa grandeur.

Votez canardpcredac. 

421 votes.  :B):

----------


## PrinceGITS

460 votes, page 3

Pour les nolifes, on peut voter toutes les 20 minutes.  ::):

----------


## Kahn Lusth

On est à quelques votes pour passer devant Britney Spears, c'est pas le moment de flancher!

----------


## darkgrievous

> The site is currently not available due to technical problems. Please try again later. Thank you for your understanding.


  ::o: 

Je le savais !

Britney spears plus forte que canard pc(ou alors les mecs de 4chan on encore fait le cons  :Cigare:  )

----------


## Mitsuaki

Appelez Tiberi !!!

----------


## redsensei

C'est fait !

 493 votes

Page 3  :B): 

Twitter sert enfin à quelque chose  ::rolleyes:: 

EDIT : En plus je viens de passer Caneton, je sens déjà les poils qui poussent !

----------


## Naith

500 votes, faut maintenir l'effort <.<

Et puis être dans le top 80 mondial des fans de Miley Cyrus, c'est déjà un accomplissement en soi. Respect.

----------


## Gretsho

Allez toujours pages 3 on se motive !

----------


## Khala

Alors en utilisant Hide IP et kproxy.com ... 3 votes tous les 20 mn  :;):

----------


## Froyok

Putain, 512 ?  ::o: 
Ce canard à la banane qui monte, c'est une sandale !!

----------


## Froyok

On est devant britney !  ::lol::

----------


## J-D

On a battu Britney spears. C'est le plus beau jour de ma vie. :Emo: 

Votes 520

----------


## Froyok

526 !  :B): 



Spoiler Alert! 


Utilisez kproxy, avec vous pouvez surfer sur la page et cliquer sans la limite des 20 minutes !  ::o:

----------


## Phenixy

533! Faut mobiliser le topic à b0b0 et on a gagné!  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

553. La luncha continue.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

556 page 3 !

----------


## Froyok

> 533! Faut mobiliser le topic à b0b0 et on a gagné!



Ho que oui ! Allons les spammer !  ::P:

----------


## GNU/Arnaud

> Alors en utilisant Hide IP et kproxy.com ... 3 votes tous les 20 mn


La rédac tolère ces pratiques ? Je rajoute Yauba si oui \o/

----------


## Didas

> La rédac tolère ces pratiques ?


C'est vrai que ce serait dommage de se faire radier d'un tel chef d'oeuvre webistique.... :B):  (une mioche et un tweeter, quel rêve!)

----------


## panpan la tulipe

Certains lecteurs de cpc ne rendent service que s'ils sont persuadés d'avoir quelque chose en échange de leur clic. C'est scandaleux.
Je m'élève donc contre cette masse infâme en monnayant outrageusement mon vote contre un slot sur uber.  :B):

----------


## ERISS

Quelle décadence, que d'énergie perdue?
Avec le thread sur AB-Production, l'Absurde est invoqué sur CPC et ses prêtres interprètent sa Parole. La prospection de l'absurde lui rendrait-elle un sens? Le chaos serait ordonné?

----------


## PrinceGITS

572 page 3.
On est loin des premiers... 15200 pour le premier...

----------


## Kahn Lusth

582, la page n°2 et Katy Perry sont en vue.

----------


## Khalimerot

Voila devoir accompli 586 vote

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

On vient de prendre une place gratuite vu que "celui dont on ne doit pas prononcer le nom" a été viré du classement...

----------


## Scykhe

Un vote de plus, on se rapproche !!!

Du nerf moussaillon !

----------


## darkgrievous

> 572 page 3.
> On est loin des premiers... 15200 pour le premier...


Ouais mais c'est pas drôle le premier tweeter c'est l'officiel de miley  ::|: 


Bientôt 600 votes  :;):

----------


## XWolverine

Sans moi (parce que je pense qu'on doit pouvoir trouver plus proche du jeu vidéo pour se faire connaître) mais ça doit pouvoir se gérer comme à le bonne époque de la miniville CPC, non ?
Zoulou ? Prince ?

----------


## Cash

Pitoyable.

----------


## DecapFour

604 votes, page 3.
http://tweeterwall.mallplace.com/tw/...us-fans?page=2

Enfin, là dans l'adresse c'est page 2, mais en fait page 3 parce que la page 1 c'est la n°2...  :tired: 
'fin bref, dla merde.

----------


## Ekko

Si ça c'est pas du journalisme total, j'sais pas ce qu'il vous faut  :tired: 

Je vais voter sur toutes les bornes de la fac j'crois, go go go!

----------


## psikobare

C'est encore m00t qui va gagner de toute façon

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Sans moi (parce que je pense qu'on doit pouvoir trouver plus proche du jeu vidéo pour se faire connaître) mais ça doit pouvoir se gérer comme à le bonne époque de la miniville CPC, non ?
> Zoulou ? Prince ?


J'avais trouvé les scripts sur Internet. Pas sûr que ça existe pour ça...

----------


## moot

> C'est encore m00t qui va gagner de toute façon


Je gagne quoi ? 
(toujours page 3, 614 votes)

----------


## XWolverine

> J'avais trouvé les scripts sur Internet. Pas sûr que ça existe pour ça...


Oui, c'était un soft fait par un gars sur un forum. J'y connais rien en java, mais c'était pas très compliqué à comprendre (j'avais bien réussi à mettre la miniville CPC en dur dedans pour le filer à un Attaché de presse intéressé). Pas été voir sur le site en question, là, mais si c'est une URL, on doit pouvoir ré-utiliser le soft.
M'enfin, je dis ça juste pour causer, je reste hors du coup.

----------


## L'invité

Tiens c'est que chez moi ou la competition a disparu?
Je suis redirigé vers une competition pour la meilleure actrice... (ou Miley Cyrus est première... Mon Dieu!)

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Pareil.

----------


## darkgrievous

Idem  :WTF:

----------


## GNU/Arnaud

Le concours doit être fini :captainobvious:

----------


## Anonyme1023

j'ai pourtant

 ::ninja::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Edit : Ah ben non ça continue. Les remerciement seront pour plus tard alors.

"PUUUUUSH!!!"

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Edit : Ah ben non ça continue. Les remerciement seront pour plus tard alors.


Entre ça et les pages qui mettent des plombes à loader, il à l'air un peu en carton leur site.



C'est un projet annexe de Half, avouez...  :tired:

----------


## ThorThur

Un projet de stage je crois...

----------


## Phenixy

On se rapproche de la Page 2 et du top 60...

----------


## xrogaan

Je comprend pas ce qu'il faut faire  :Emo: 

Bon en fait, j'ai trouvé. Ils sont en 3em page avec 650 points.
Le top est a 15000 points.  ::lol::

----------


## Naith

> On se rapproche de la Page 2 et du top 60...
> 
> Mais, scandale des scandales, ILS ONT SUPPRIME PEDOBEAR! Celui-ci commençait à s'installer dans le Top 10 et flirtait avec les sommets...


Il était deuxième cette nuit la dernière fois que je l'ai vu, avec plus de 10 000 votes, ils ont du flipper qu'il passe premier, c'est scandaleux  :tired:

----------


## rOut

J'adore vraiment les mecs qui lancent des concours sur internet et qui ne sont même pas foutus d'en assumer les conséquences inévitables. Un jour ils apprendront peut être.

... No Exceptions.  ::):

----------


## xrogaan

Il faut faire une news pour dénoncer cette infamie !  ::(:

----------


## darkgrievous

> Il était deuxième cette nuit la dernière fois que je l'ai vu, avec plus de 10 000 votes, ils ont du flipper qu'il passe premier, c'est scandaleux


Il est revenu !
Avec 269 pour l'instant  ::(: 

Par contre katyperry à pas gagné un vote depuis ce matin  :tired: 

EDIT
228 votes en 25 minutes pour petit ours brun  ::o:

----------


## Anonyme1023

Y'en à un avec 525 Votes page 2 Oo

----------


## Ekko

Je vois Canardpcredac en première page, serais-je entrain d'halluciner? C'est trop beau, c'est l'équivalent d'une installation artistique sur internet je pense, c'en est presque émouvant. Allez on va les bouffer ces minables  :B):

----------


## ThorThur

Ca y est, page 1 !

----------


## Eld

Ça y est, page 1 !
Edit: ounage temporel et exactement la même phrase sauf que moi j'ai le Ç au lieu d'un C  ::P:

----------


## rOut

A mon avis y a du nettoyage régulièrement, CPC est en première page !

----------


## Silver

Apparemment ils ont enlevé une bonne partie de tricheurs, et pour atteindre la première page il faut 700 votes, ce qu'on aura très bientôt.  :Cigare: 

Edit : ah ben c'est fait.

----------


## rOut

On a déjà plus de 700 votes

----------


## ThorThur

> Ça y est, page 1 !
> Edit: ounage temporel et exactement la même phrase sauf que moi j'ai le Ç au lieu d'un C


 :tired: 
T'as du bol, t'es sur la page suivante, personne ne voit rien comme ça !  ::P:

----------


## Froyok

Pedobear est coriace...

----------


## darkgrievous

> echo "                 ${count} / OVER NINE THOUSAND§§§"


On sent le geek qui a codé ca  ::P: 

En couplant avec un tor ou un proxy  :B):

----------


## sepulturastaman

> A mon avis y a du nettoyage régulièrement, CPC est en première page !
> 
> Sinon, on peut aussi automatiser ça, pour ceux qui ont linux :
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> #!/bin/bash
> 
> ...


Quelque chose qui va bien vous faire marrer mais c'est comme ça :

Euh il suffit de copier le ligne de code ; de les coller dans le terminal et d'appuyer sur entrée ???

Et pourquoi il ne me demande pas mon mot de passe sachant que je suis pas le master root copain de ladmin du pc ???

Et j'ai même pas honte de vous demander tous ça

----------


## darkgrievous

> Quelque chose qui va bien vous faire marrer mais c'est comme ça :
> 
> Euh il suffit de copier le ligne de code ; de les coller dans le terminal et d'appuyer sur entrée ???
> 
> Et pourquoi il ne me demande pas mon mot de passe sachant que je suis pas le master root copain de ladmin du pc ???
> 
> Et j'ai même pas honte de vous demander tous ça


T'ouvre ton équivalent bloc note, tu colle, t'enregistre monfichier.sh
Un coup de chmod pour le rendre exécutable et tu exécute 
Et vu que le script touche pas a ta machine le mdp ca sert pas a grand chose

2000 vote pour pedobear  ::o: 

Et 15000 pour le le twitter officiel de la fillette  ::blink::

----------


## Brocoli Man

Là autrefois FLBL aurait débarqué sur le topic pour nous engueuler et nous dire que ce qu'on fait ça ne sert qu'à encourager des grands groupes comme Disney à faire de la merde... 
Après il aurait dit qu'on est que des moutons à faire ce que la rédac de CPC nous dit de faire, que si on nous demandait de sauter par la fenêtre on le ferait, blablabla /.. 
S'ensuivrait 3 pages de réactions outrées.

 :Emo:  Il nous manque.

----------


## Silver

> Et 15000 pour le le twitter officiel de la fillette


Ce qui est drôle c'est qu'il ne bouge presque pas, genre on l'a mis à 15000 de base pour faire croire qu'elle a du succès.  ::): 

Bon, 800 votes et Page 1 !

----------


## Naith

> Apparemment ils ont enlevé une bonne partie de tricheurs, et pour atteindre la première page il faut 700 votes, ce qu'on aura très bientôt.



En fait c'est surtout que les pages sont passées de 30 à 60 places. Donc dans les faits on vient juste d'arriver à l'ancienne deuxième page, je me comprend. En passant, l'ourson a fait un come back assez fulgurant.

----------


## Magic Urêtre

Ca ne bouge pas beaucoup, peu de canards ont le doigt fébrile ce soir  ::'(:

----------


## rOut

> Ce qui est drôle c'est qu'il ne bouge presque pas, genre on l'a mis à 15000 de base pour faire croire qu'elle a du succès. 
> 
> Bon, 800 votes et Page 1 !


Ce qui serait encore plus drôle, ce serait que quelqu'un la dépasse... Genre cpc  ::):

----------


## darkgrievous

> Ce qui serait encore plus drôle, ce serait que quelqu'un la dépasse... Genre cpc


Sachant que dans le top 10 t'a
Miley cyrus herself  ::O: 
Papa cyrus  ::o: 
Le fan club cyrus  ::|: 
Les jonas brother   :tired: 

Donc faut au moins 10 000 votes pour que notre plan machiavélique marche (sachant que pedobear va dégager de toute façon) 

Faut foutre un tuto sur tor ou offrir des invits pour ipredator  :B):

----------


## vR2tR

827 vote...

----------


## rOut

::lol::

----------


## ZiT

> J'ai automatisé mes votes, normal + tor + une vingtaine de proxy publics qui marchent plus ou moins. 
> 
> Pour tor, c'est pas très dur sous linux : tu installes les packages qui vont bien, et tu lances l'appli que tu veux avec torify, ou bien tu installes torbutton pour faciliter la config de FF.


Seigneur Jésus, tout ça pour Hannah Montana...  ::o:

----------


## El lobo Tommy

Non pour canard PC :^_^: .
A voté ( enfin je crois).

----------


## Frogg

1041 votes, on approche du top 40, faut pas faiblir!  ::o:

----------


## rOut

> The site is currently not available due to technical problems. Please try again later. Thank you for your understanding.
> 
> If you are the maintainer of this site, please check your database settings in the settings.php file and ensure that your hosting provider's database server is running. For more help, see the handbook, or contact your hosting provider.


 ::lol::

----------


## rOut

Pedobear s'est de nouveau fait sacquer...  ::o:

----------


## Louis Cypher

> Pedobear s'est de nouveau fait sacquer...


Je le vois 1er moi.  :Cigare:

----------


## rOut

Ha ouais carrément, j'imaginais même pas qu'il ai pu monter si haut. C'est juste énormissime,  il a dépassé leur mileycyrus cheatée avec ses 15k  ::lol:: .

----------


## silverglandeur

33 ème position... Le top 20 est en vue  :B):

----------


## Naith

> Ha ouais carrément, j'imaginais même pas qu'il ai pu monter si haut. C'est juste énormissime,  il a dépassé leur mileycyrus cheatée avec ses 15k .


Là par contre il viennent de le revirer  ::'(: 

37èmes du coup, 15 votes de plus et on grille 2 places ! ><

----------


## Froyok

Allez, on tiens le coup !
Et je suis sur que pedobear va revenir, une 3e fois !  ::rolleyes::

----------


## rOut

ça va chier  ::P:

----------


## Froyok

> J'ai trouvé comment forcer TOR à rafraichir son chemin, et obtenir une nouvelle IP... ça va chier


Dis-nous comment faire !  ::lol:: 
Et promis je me met à linux !  ::P:

----------


## hellsing

Snif l'ours dangereux a de nouveau été viré.

----------


## rOut

:Gerbe:

----------


## Froyok

Et ça marche à quel rythme ?
Car la je vois pas de montée spectaculaire des vote pour cpc... (en même temps, vaux mieux pas...)

----------


## rOut

C'est pas super rapide.

----------


## Phenixy

Vous êtes des grands malades  ::wub:: 

On va y arriver au Top 20 (et l'ours aussi...)  :B): 

PS: Khan, édite ta news pour que le lien ne renvoie plus vers la page 31 du concours, mais vers la page 1...  :Cigare:

----------


## aRthuR bRown

1831 votes  ::O:  WAaaaa!! Merci le script magique  :;):

----------


## rOut

1931  ::o: 

100 par heure, pas trop mal.

----------


## Froyok

> 1931 
> 
> 100 par heure, pas trop mal.


Clair !  ::o: 
Bon, faut que je me trouve un de linux, live cd, piti piti ...

----------


## Froyok

2054 !  ::lol:: 
Mais c'est de la folie !!
(Et toujours pas de pedobear, où se cache-t'il ?)

----------


## getcha

:B):  J'ai mis un serveur avec un script aussi.

----------


## ThorThur

En fait vous n'êtes que 2 à voter c'est ça ?

----------


## Booooom

Bon, vous avez mes votes, c'est bien parce que j'suis gentil.  ::):

----------


## darkgrievous

Que tout les non linuxiens se ruent sur virtualbox !  :B):

----------


## rOut

Han, j'avais oublié un truc aussi dans mon explication.

----------


## Septa

Je viens réaliser...
C'est mileycyrus la plus grosse fan de Miley Cyrus.

C'est un fan qui a pris ce pseudo où la vraie qui a un gros égo ?

----------


## rOut

C'est sans doute le site du concours qui l'a foutue en premiere place avec 15k points pour faire genre. Elle a pas dépassé les 15500 depuis le début.

----------


## Phenixy

Il finit quand le concours? Parce qu'à ce rythme on est dans le Top 20 en moins de 2 jours.  :Cigare:

----------


## rOut

Apparement c'est par mois les concours, donc peut être fin septembre ?

----------


## Eld

C'est indiqué qu'il reste encore 11 jours... On a pas fini  ::|: 
Mais ça laisse 100 fois le temps à pedobear de revenir !

----------


## darkgrievous

> Je viens réaliser...
> C'est mileycyrus la plus grosse fan de Miley Cyrus.
> 
> C'est un fan qui a pris ce pseudo où la vraie qui a un gros égo ?


La vrai  ::P: 




> Han, j'avais oublié un truc aussi dans mon explication :
> Pour forcer TOR à mettre à jour son IP, il faut activer le port de contrôle dans les fichiers de conf.
> Dans /etc/tor/torrc, il faut décommenter (enlever le #) la ligne 
> 
> ```
> #ControlPort 9051
> ```
> 
> Ensuite, sauvegarder le fichier et relancer tor avec 
> ...


Je me disait aussi que j'avais un taux d'ip déjà prise assez grand  :tired: 




> C'est indiqué qu'il reste encore 11 jours... On a pas fini 
> Mais ça laisse 100 fois le temps à pedobear de revenir !


Aucune chance il seront bannis autant de fois que nécessaire , nous on se la joue  ::ninja::

----------


## George Sable

> Avec une petite tâche cron toutes les 20min...


Étrange, quand je lance le script via cron, j'obtiens ça :


```
VOTING... --2009-09-03 19:00:15--  http://tweeterwall.mallplace.com/tw/vote
Resolving tweeterwall.mallplace.com... 72.32.147.165
Connecting to tweeterwall.mallplace.com|72.32.147.165|:80... Connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 0 [text/html]
Saving to: `vote'

    [ <=>                                                                                                                                                                     ] 0           --.-K/s   in 0s      

2009-09-03 19:00:16 (0.00 B/s) - `vote' saved [0/0]

--2009-09-03 19:00:16--  http://-o/
Resolving -o... Failed: Name or service not known.
Wget: unable to resolve host address `-o'
/dev/null: Unsupported scheme.
--2009-09-03 19:00:16--  http://-o/
Resolving -o... Failed: Name or service not known.
Wget: unable to resolve host address `-o'
--2009-09-03 19:00:16--  http://twit.output/
Resolving twit.output... Failed: Name or service not known.
Wget: unable to resolve host address `twit.output'
--2009-09-03 19:00:17--  http://--load-cookies/
Resolving --load-cookies... Failed: Name or service not known.
Wget: unable to resolve host address `--load-cookies'
--2009-09-03 19:00:17--  http://twit.cookies/
Resolving twit.cookies... Failed: Name or service not known.
Wget: unable to resolve host address `twit.cookies'
--2009-09-03 19:00:17--  http://--post-data=country_id=67&token=&uid=68992/
Resolving --post-data=country_id=67&token=&uid=68992... Failed: Name or service not known.
Wget: unable to resolve host address `--post-data=country_id=67&token=&uid=68992'
 ZOMFG§§ +1§§§
                  2435 / OVER NINE THOUSAND§§§
Press ENTER to continue and close this window.
```


Pourtant quand je lance le truc à la mano ça passe tout à fait (bon, même si là ça merde vu que j'ai déjà voté) :


```
chimai@yokohama:~$ sh f0rtehl0lz 
VOTING...  OH NOES§§ VOTWND§
```


Bizarre  ::sad::

----------


## sepulturastaman

Je voudrai bien vous aider mais je n'arrive pas à passer en mode root que ce soit avec la commande sudo -i ou su.
Donc il veux pas enregistrer la mdification du fichier torrc

J'ai ubuntu 8.10

----------


## Froyok

Plus que 11 jours !  ::O: 
On y est presque !!

----------


## darkgrievous

> Je voudrai bien vous aider mais je n'arrive pas à passer en mode root que ce soit avec la commande sudo -i ou su.
> Donc il veux pas enregistrer la modification du fichier torrc
> 
> J'ai ubuntu 8.10




```
gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
```

  :;):

----------


## rOut

::rolleyes::

----------


## sepulturastaman

C'est normal qu'avec t'as commande (darkgrievous) j'ai le droit de voir ça :



```
# deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.04.2 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20090121)]/ hardy main restricted
# See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
# newer versions of the distribution.

Deb cdrom:[Xubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Alpha i386 (20070822.1)]/ gutsy main restricted
Deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted

## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
## distribution.
Deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-updates main restricted

## N.B. Software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
## team.
Deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy universe
Deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-updates universe

## N.B. Software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
## multiverse WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu
## security team.
Deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy multiverse
Deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-updates multiverse

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
## repository.
## N.B. Software from this repository may not have been tested as
## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
# deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
# deb-src http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-backports main restricted universe multiverse

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from Canonical's
## 'partner' repository. This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is
## offered by Canonical and the respective vendors as a service to Ubuntu
## users.
# deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu hardy partner
# deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu hardy partner

Deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-security main restricted
Deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-security universe
Deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-security multiverse

Deb mirror://www.getdeb.net/playdeb-mirror/hardy/// hardy/
Deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ hardy free non-free
Deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu hardy main
```

Et que y ne m'autorise pas à modifier le texte ?

----------


## darkgrievous

> Sous ubuntu, je dirais que pour faire un sudo il te suffit de ton mot de passe utilisateur actuel, pas celui du compte root.
> Genre sudo gedit /etc/tor/torrc
> Et sudo /etc/init.d/tor restart


Je confirme c'est vraiment rare d'etre root sous ubuntu




> C'est normal qu'avec t'as commande (darkgrievous) j'ai le droit de voir ça :


http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...&postcount=163




> Et que y ne m'autorise pas à modifier le texte ?


Tu peut pas modifier  :tired:  t'as bien mis gksudo ou sudo ???
T'es admin de la machine ou simple utilisateur ?

----------


## Reizz

Et comme dans miniville pourra-t-on nuker ?

----------


## rOut

Ya que Tony qui pourra nuker Annah...  :tired:

----------


## George Sable

> Et comme dans miniville pourra-t-on nuker ?


Souvenirs, souvenirs...  :Emo:

----------


## rOut

Plus que 6 places et CPC est dans le top 20  ::P:

----------


## darkgrievous

::o:  petit ours brun a disparu mais 4chan  est arrivé est avec un vote de moins que nous  ::sad::

----------


## rOut

Il monte vite le bougre.

----------


## Reizz

> Il monte vite le bougre.


Des spécialistes des proxys comme eux !
20 votes en une minute !

----------


## rOut

Ils sont un peu plus nombreux aussi, et un peu plus idiots, ça aide.

----------


## aRthuR bRown

On peut même rêver être premss  ::):

----------


## Frogg

> Ya que Tony qui pourra nuker Annah...


Parce que Tony monte Anna?   ::huh::

----------


## L'invité

4chan nous est passé devant, les enfoirés!

----------


## XWolverine

> Souvenirs, souvenirs...


Oui mais là, on avait des vrais roxxors du proxy  ::siffle::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Les roxxors du proxy avaient du temps libre à l'époque.  :;):

----------


## XWolverine

Mhh, perso pas tant que ça, mais le PC bossait la nuit  :;):  (avec un renouvellement juste après minuit pour recycler les proxies et un lancement le matin avant de partir au boulot)

----------


## El lobo Tommy

Hum 4chan a pas des chances de se faire exclure ? C'est pas vraiment le genre truc qui colle à la comm de Miley. Alors que canard PC est un peu un gros inconnu (qui devrait être connu de tous).

----------


## L'invité

Et l'ours qui retente quand même un come back!  :^_^:

----------


## darkgrievous

> Hum 4chan a pas des chances de se faire exclure ? C'est pas vraiment le genre truc qui colle à la comm de Miley. Alors que canard PC est un peu un gros inconnu (qui devrait être connu de tous).


4chan et l'exclusion  ::o: 

Doux euphémisme  :^_^: 

On parle quand même de mecs qui ont fait croire à çà mort sur /b et qui ont utilisé son nom de façon très prolifique lors de leurs week end a foutre des pornos sur youtube 

De toute façon 4chan ca vaudra jamais pedobear (quasi 10000 occurrences sur google pour pedobear mileys cyrus) :WTF: 






> Et l'ours qui retente quand même un come back!


Omgwtfbbq§§§

Déjà 1645

EDIT

4chan déjà dans le top 20

----------


## Froyok

3063 !  ::O: 
Mais vous êtes des malades !
N'empêche que 4chan c'est plus subtil que pedobear, avec de la chance ça restera en place !

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Et l'ours qui retente quand même un come back!


Et devinez qui le traque un peu plus bas dans le classement...

----------


## Froyok

Je suis eksitay, ya même boxxy !  ::lol:: 
Que je suis ému !  :Emo: 

Plus que deux places !!!

----------


## rOut

Boxxy a 1337 Votes  ::O: 

---------- Post ajouté à 23h49 ----------

Haha, il part trop en couilles leur concours. En top 20 on va avoir 4chan + cpc + pedobear + chrishansen + boxxy  ::): 

---------- Post ajouté à 23h49 ----------

Manque plus qu'un awesome, un rage et shoopdawoop et autres classiques

----------


## Froyok

> Haha, il part trop en couilles leur concours. En top 20 on va avoir 4chan + cpc + pedobear + chrishansen + boxxy


T'oublie le twitter officiel, il sera premier coûte que coûte...  :tired: 
Putain, j'hésite à créer un twetter rien que pour balancer un "awesome" !  ::ninja:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 23h53 ----------

C'est qui ce chris au fait ?
(je vois enfin pedo !  ::lol::  )

----------


## El lobo Tommy

> 4chan et l'exclusion 
> 
> Doux euphémisme 
> 
> On parle quand même de mecs qui ont fait croire à çà mort sur /b et qui ont utilisé son nom de façon très prolifique lors de leurs week end a foutre des pornos sur youtube 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT
> ...


Je vois que tu connais 4chan mieux que moi (sale pervers). Du coup on peut espérer un place en plus pour CPC  ::lol:: .

----------


## rOut

Chris Hansen c'est un mec qui faisait une émission de télé ou il traquait les pédophiles (to catch a predator) en se faisant passer pour des petites filles sur internet.

----------


## Froyok

> Chris Hansen c'est un mec qui faisait une émission de télé ou il traquait les pédophiles (to catch a predator) en se faisant passer pour des petites filles sur internet.


 :;): 

Je vois le lien désormais...
En plus il est derrière pedobear, à sa poursuite ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Chris Hansen c'est un mec qui faisait une émission de télé ou il traquait les pédophiles (to catch a predator) en se faisant passer pour des petites filles sur internet.


Avec son fameux "Why don't you take a seat?" qui pourrait même faire s'asseoir Steven Seagal (pas Chuck quand même faut pas déconner).

Dans moins de 100 votes on entre dans le top 20 les gars!

----------


## Reizz

On a Winny l'Ourson aux fesses! We must push little cart !

----------


## rOut

On peut pas luter contre lui, il vient de prendre 3 places en moins d'une minute...

---------- Post ajouté à 00h55 ----------

Il va même redoubler 4chan à force... Et se faire reban du coup  ::P:

----------


## El lobo Tommy

Winnie nous a dépassé. Espérons une expulsion (encore ).

----------


## Froyok

Pedo viens foutre le bordel, on recule d'une place vu qu'il entre dans le top 20.

Allez, plus qu'une place !  :Emo:

----------


## Reizz

Ha ha leur truc de mongolos TF1-like se transforme en race de sysadmin, de meme(s ?) de plus ou moins mauvais goût et de gens subtils et raffinés (Oui canard PC). Et encore 11j.

----------


## Errata

Plus que 150 vote et on passe le check-point des 20 première place  :B):

----------


## sepulturastaman

> Je confirme c'est vraiment rare d'etre root sous ubuntu
> 
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...&postcount=163
> 
> 
> Tu peut pas modifier  t'as bien mis gksudo ou sudo ???
> T'es admin de la machine ou simple utilisateur ?


Je suis simple utilisateur.

Ah oui est à quoi voit-on que le script fonctionne.

Entre ta réponse est la mienne j'ai eu le temps de manger et d'aller bosser

----------


## rOut

Quand ça marche, tu as des messages comme ça  ::P:

----------


## rOut

Pour immortaliser le moment, sans doute fugace  ::P:

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Et dans 20 votes on est dans le top 20 !

----------


## hellsing

OMG c'est vraiment devenu du grand nawak ce concours  ::o: 
Bon promis quand je rentre chez moi lundi soir j'installe ce script.
En attendant c'est un click toutes les 20 minutes (visiblement je suis le seul au taff à faire ça  ::P:  )

----------


## P'titdop

Allez 4 votes et on fait notre come back !

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> En attendant c'est un click toutes les 20 minutes (visiblement je suis le seul au taff à faire ça  )


Je fais ça au mien aussi  :;):

----------


## Le Mamelouk

Bien joué pour le top 20  :;): 

Par contre ça se bouscule derrière, on a encore une Boxxy, 2 pedobears, un O'Reilly, et dans la deuxième page arrivent au galop m00t, heilhitler et autres joyeusetés... Les 11 prochains jours vont être animés !  :^_^:

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Boah, ça va être les admins qui s'arracheront les cheveux, mais je pense que CPC sera tranquille  :Cigare:

----------


## rOut

Haha pedobear s'est de nouveau fait dégager  ::):

----------


## rOut

Haha pedobear s'est de nouveau fait dégager  ::): 

---------- Post ajouté à 10h23 ----------

Je crois qu'ils n'apprécient pas trop qu'on prenne la place de leur vainqueur pré-désigné

---------- Post ajouté à 10h26 ----------

Haha, il se déguise
http://twitter.com/persistentbear

----------


## P'titdop

4 chan a dégagé aussi tient ^^

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Hahah, ils ont viré l'ours, 4chan *et*  Chris Hansen ! Mais pas boxxy!  :^_^: 
3 places gratuites pour CPC!
J'ai bien fait de faire ça juste avant:

----------


## rOut

Et chrishansen aussi, c'est cool ça nous fait monter  ::o: 

C'est vraiment impartial leur concours dites donc  ::): 

---------- Post ajouté à 10h42 ----------

On gagne quoi si on arrive à rester dans le top 20 et qu'on fait entrer CPC dans l'Histoire ?  :tired:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> On gagne quoi si on arrive à rester dans le top 20 et qu'on fait entrer CPC dans l'Histoire ?


Le droit de prendre un siège...

----------


## Scykhe

Un pin's ?  :Bave:

----------


## Phenixy

Purée c'est une vrai purge là... Tout le monde a dégagé, c'est fou qu'on soit encore en lice...
Même Chris a sauté. C'est qui sinon Boxxy?

----------


## rOut

Une idole de 4chan.

---------- Post ajouté à 11h33 ----------

Moi ce que je trouve assez phénoménal, c'est qu'ils ont beau les virer, ils reviennent invariablement et toujours plus nombreux  ::o: 

En plus le fait de se faire éjecter, ça doit exciter encore plus les responsables de l'invasion  ::): 

---------- Post ajouté à 11h34 ----------

Ya un certain pbear et un heilhitler qui sont déjà en première page  ::):  c'est à savoir qui craquera le premier.

---------- Post ajouté à 11h35 ----------

Haha, et une autre fournée de twitter tout frais, aux noms débiles, sans aucun avatar pour pourrir le concours arrivent en page 2

---------- Post ajouté à 11h37 ----------

Ya aussi Rick Astley en page 3, le concours va se faire rickrolled  ::P:

----------


## Errata

> Ya aussi Rick Astley en page 3, le concours va se faire rickrolled


 :^_^:  
Ce que j'aime bien avec 4chan, c'est que ce sont de grand malade...
Bon bah maintenant que le top 20 est passer, cpc sera immortalisé dans le tweeterwall, j'espère que la rédaction est fier de cette belle victoire (ya plus qu'a tenir 11jours).
Noté qu'une deuxième boxxy est rentré dans le top 20 ...

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Oui, maintenant faut tenir le siège.

----------


## hellsing

Pbear moot et heilhitler en première page!

----------


## rOut

C'est fou ce qu'on peut trouver sur google :

http://pastebin.com/m414373ec
http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/57015

---------- Post ajouté à 12h36 ----------

A mon avis, ils n'ont même pas besoin d'utiliser de proxy, ils ont suffisamment relayé l'information pour qu'une tonne de personnes votent pour 4chan/pedobear et cie ::P:

----------


## Froyok

N'empêche, 4chan à dégagé, et maintenant on à deux boxxy.
Houarf !  ::XD:: 

Réunion de crise : je suis redirigé vers ça http://tweeterwall.mallplace.com/tw/...-actress-award
Ca doit chauffer chez twetter !

----------


## rOut

Haha, c'est la panique totale, ils ont dû se dégonfler et virer le concours de peur que pedobear arrive tout de même en tête  ::o: 

Au final on était dans le top 20 !

---------- Post ajouté à 12h45 ----------

Ha non, ça a été changé de catégorie :
http://tweeterwall.mallplace.com/tw/...ley-cyrus-fans

---------- Post ajouté à 12h45 ----------

Du coup je suppose qu'il va falloir mettre à jour les scripts  ::P:

----------


## Froyok

Et boxxy est dans le top 10 !
Et boxxy babee dans le top 20.  ::O: 

 :^_^:

----------


## rOut

En plus ils ont fait un peu de nettoyage, ils ont viré heilhitler, pbear et nigga. Ils ont laissé o'reilly, m00t, faggot, boxxy, sleakgirl, ffblitzrace et rickastley par contre  ::): . Ils doivent avoir tout une équipe sur le coup, mais ils sont un peu à la rue.

----------


## ThorThur

Je vois plus Cpc !!  ::o:

----------


## rOut

http://tweeterwall.mallplace.com/tw/...ley-cyrus-fans

16eme place.

----------


## ThorThur

Ouep j'ai pas fais gaffe, on m'a renvoyé sur la page Best Actress...
J'ai eu peur !  ::P:

----------


## L'invité

J'arrive plus a cliquer sur le + pour voter.  ::o:

----------


## rOut

Tu as peut être déjà voté, ou alors quelqu'un a peut être déjà utilisé ton ip pour voter  ::): .

----------


## L'invité

Non, non. J'essaye de cliquer sur le + il est bien là. Mais quand je clique dessus ça fait rien.

Bon ba maintenant que j'ai dit ça comme par hasard ça remarche...

----------


## PrinceGITS

Il faut attendre que la page soit complètement chargée.

Sinon, on passe sur un autre vote dès que les admins font du ménage.

Je regarde ce soir pour lancer le script sur mon 2ème PC avec un Live USB Linux.  :B):

----------


## rOut

Ho bah zut alors, boxxy est partie. Ils ont enfin réalisé.  ::):  Un point pour nous.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ho bah zut alors, boxxy est partie. Ils ont enfin réalisé.  Un point pour nous.


 En même temps c'était plutôt pertinent, le groupe boxxy, pour un concours lancé par une attention-whore.

----------


## hadesfury

On est 15ieme

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Bill O'Reilly a aussi dégagé  :^_^:

----------


## George Sable

> C'est qui sinon Boxxy?







> C'est fou ce qu'on peut trouver sur google :
> http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/57015


C'est bon ça, y'a carrément moyen d'en faire un truc simple à utiliser pour tous ceux qui ont Firefox !

----------


## rOut

::P:   ::P:

----------


## hellsing

Si on lance le script de tor sur 3 pc chez soi ça vote 3 fois plus vite?
Dommage que je n'ai pas connu l'époque de miniville (ben ouai quand on tilte après que en plus du magasine il y a un site woueb...)

----------


## rOut

::o:   ::o:

----------


## hellsing

Ok je vois le truc, tu explique bien (j'ai réussi à comprendre alors que je suis bien hs).

Sinon j'avais pensé à quelques machines virtuelles mais c'est le même problème donc ça sert à rien.

Enfin bon je dis ça mais la je surfe à partir de mon tel portable donc bon pour voter...

----------


## rOut

::O:   ::O:

----------


## hellsing

Ha ben en fait je t'avais pas compris, et j'avais du mal m'exprimer:
En lançant le script 1 fois par VM  sur mettons 3 pc on votera 3pc*nombre VM*vitesse du script.

Humm vivement que je rentre chez moi lundi pour faire mumuse

----------


## JK Duss

Page 2 il y a Satan qui essaye de faire une percee  :;):  337 votes pour le moment.

----------


## Froyok

Hem, comme il y a quelques heures... Je peux plus voter !  :tired: 
Je vais tenter un p'tit -nettoyage du cache- plus renouvellement d'ip.


Fait chier.  ::(:

----------


## XWolverine

> Non, ca ne sert a rien de le lancer plusieurs fois.


Dommage ça, du temps de Miniville, le prog pouvait se lancer +eurs fois en même temps sur le même PC  :;): 
C'est peut-être pour ça que CPC ne se fait pas virer, les hits doivent être assez espacés, ça reste assimilable à un comportement humain, les scripts qui lancent les hits par liste de 10 000 proxies, ça doit se repérer, trop rapide.

----------


## Froyok

Bon, bah rien à faire, même sous TOR, je peux plus voter.
La ptite croix est bien la, mais j'ai beau cliquer dessus c'est pas pris en compte.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Page 2 il y a Satan qui essaye de faire une percee  337 votes pour le moment.


Et encore plus démoniaque et malfaisant que Satan: 
@rickastley

----------


## Errata

Si on tiens la cadence, en 10 jours canard pc fait partie pour le top 5 =)
Par contre je sais pas si attiré autant l'attention alors qu'il reste encore 10 jours est une bonne idée, si canard pc s'approche un peu trop de la première place, j'ai peur que le twitter se fasse destitué ...

----------


## Phenixy

Ya Josef Fritzl qui vient d'arriver en page 1...  ::ninja:: 

Edit: merci pour le "Kow Your Meme", c'est énorme  ::lol::

----------


## aRthuR bRown

J'ai essayer de caler le script sur firefox .. Mais comment on fait pour vérifier que ça marche ? ::huh::

----------


## L'invité

> Bon, bah rien à faire, même sous TOR, je peux plus voter.
> La ptite croix est bien la, mais j'ai beau cliquer dessus c'est pas pris en compte.


Comme moi, parfois je peux et puis parfois je peux pas.
C'est bizarre...

----------


## rOut

Leur site déconne parfois peut être, par contre le vote tourne toujours  ::P:

----------


## aRthuR bRown

> Leur site déconne parfois peut être, par contre le vote automatique tourne toujours


Ça déconne peut être à cause du vote auto  :^_^:

----------


## L'invité

Comment on monte vite!  ::o: 
On peut esperer avoir une très bonne place dans le top 5 je pense. (2e ou 3e c'est possible à mon avis)

----------


## P'titdop

Vu notre vitesse et le temps qu'il reste, on peut même espérer passer premier, vu que ça stagne pas mal dans le haut du tableau.

----------


## Brocoli Man

Je vois plus la rédac dans le classement 
On a été ban ou quoi .?

---------- Post ajouté à 15h04 ----------

Ah non autant pour moi, j'mavais gourré dans les pages  :Emo:

----------


## aRthuR bRown

Miley gaffe on arrive ! (7638 votes)  :Cigare:

----------


## L'invité

> It was brought to our attention that under certain circumstances it may have been difficult to place a vote. We can assure you that this was an intermittent issue that affected everyone in the same way.
> 
> We are pleased to say this issue has been resolved
> 
> Thank you for bearing with us while we stabilise our platform.


On devrait plus avoir de problèmes pour voter donc.  :Cigare:

----------


## darkgrievous

Et hop connections pleinement opérationnel mon pc passera les 11 prochain jours sous linux

On a toutes nos chances vu que canard pc ca reste discret.

Enfin je conseil quand meem de mettre temporairement un avatar de la  fillette pour passer inaperçu (ou alors celui de boulon mais la on est foutu )

----------


## xrogaan

Sauf s'il se déguise en fillette  :Bave:

----------


## P'titdop

Tiens, je ne peux plus voter, suis-je le seul ? Je ne vois plus les petites croix pour voter :/ Sur aucun Tweeter.




EDIT : Bon bé c'est revenu.

----------


## rOut

::o:  ::o:

----------


## rOut

:Gerbe:

----------


## L'invité

On est dans le top 5!!!  ::lol::

----------


## rOut

Et je dirais même que si ça continue comme ça, on est 2eme d'ici demain  ::lol::

----------


## J-D

Dans les dents les Jonas brothers!  :haha: 

8960 Votes

----------


## O.Boulon

Ce qui va être bien, c'est quand ils vont nous interviewer...

"-Depuis quand êtes vous fans de Miley Cyrus ?
-Hein, qui ça ?"

----------


## L'invité

> Et je dirais même que si ça continue comme ça, on est 2eme d'ici demain


Ouai demain on est deuxieme. Reste à savoir si on va avoir le temps de finir premier. On va plus vite que Miley Cyrus, mais bon ça va quand même être short à mon avis...

Ca serait quand même magnifique qu'on dépasse Miley Cyrus à son propre top de fans.  ::P:

----------


## tenshu

> Ils ont encore fait une mise à jour, j'ai corrigé mon script dans le post précédent en conséquence.





```
>sh vote
Find: "/tmp/pulse-PKdhtXMmr18n": Permission non accordée
LOADZ MAH DATA
VOTING... 
    ZOMFG§§ +1§§§
             8979 / OVER NINE THOUSAND§§§
Vote: 42: Syntax error: Bad fd number
```

 :tired: 
Erreur ou pas?

----------


## Brocoli Man

Plus fort que Boxxy, Pedobear et les Jonas Brothers, wah il faut le vivre quand même  ::o:

----------


## tenshu

> Plus fort que Boxxy, Pedobear et les Jonas Brothers, wah il faut le vivre quand même


D'ailleurs je voit plus 4chan, pedobear et boxxy, modérés?

----------


## Raphyo

Rien que pour soutenir cette connerie, je vais m'inscrire sur twitter.

----------


## rOut

::):  ::):

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ma parole, c'est juste magnifique.

----------


## silverglandeur

> Rien que pour soutenir cette connerie, je vais m'inscrire sur twitter.


Ce qui est encore plus magnifique, c'est que tu n'as même pas besoin de t'inscrire  :^_^:

----------


## Phenixy

> Ce qui est encore plus magnifique, c'est que tu n'as même pas besoin de t'inscrire


Chut, il avait trouvé l'alibi parfait.  ::ninja::

----------


## darkgrievous

Le plus dur ca va être de dépasser les 16000  votes bidon de Miles parce que sinon caypaycay FTW

----------


## JK Duss

Elle sera bien degoutee ma p'tite voisine de 5ans quand je lui montrerai que les plus gros fans de Miley c'est pas elle et ses copines, mais les gars de Canard PC !

Mais j'y pense, Miley Cirus donne un concert dans mon bled aux alentours du debut novembre, j'vais aller l'attendre a la sortie et lui donner un exemplaire du magazine cree par ses plus gros fans ! Le must serait un exemplaire dedicace par Sieur Boulon of course  :;):

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Mais j'y pense, Miley Cirus donne un concert dans mon bled aux alentours du debut novembre, j'vais aller l'attendre a la sortie et lui donner un exemplaire du magazine cree par ses plus gros fans ! Le must serait un exemplaire dedicace par Sieur Boulon of course


Ah bon ? Elle chante ? Moi je croyais qu'elle jouait dans des trucs  ::o:

----------


## rOut

> Ah bon ? Elle chante ? Moi je croyais qu'elle jouait dans des trucs


Dans ton cul par exemple ?  ::o:

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Dans ton cul par exemple ?


J'aimerais bien  :Bave:

----------


## JK Duss

Elle chante, elle joue dans des trucs et elle chante dans les trucs dans lesquels elle joue. Ouais je sais c'est complique  :B):

----------


## L'invité

Et puis quand elle fait des clips, elle joue dans les trucs dans lesquels elle chante. Et donc si dans un de ses films elle tourne un clip, elle joue dans les trucs dans lesquels elle chante dans les trucs dans lesquels elle joue.  ::ninja::

----------


## darkgrievous

Incroyable 10 page de topic et personne ne poste ce a quoi ressemble la femmeadofillette  ::huh::  made in DIsney 




Oui c'est dur mais fallait pas faire les con en lançant un concours la dessus  ::P:

----------


## XWolverine

> "-Depuis quand êtes vous fans de Miley Cyrus ?
> -Hein, qui ça ?"


Elle a chanté avec John Travolta, quand même  ::P:

----------


## darkgrievous

> Elle a chanté avec John Travolta, quand même


Et hendrix a fait la première partie de johny 
Ya pas de justice ma pauv dame  :B):

----------


## XWolverine

> Et hendrix a fait la première partie de johny


Ah oui, quand même  ::o: 
Rien ne va plus au pays des artistes  ::P:

----------


## JK Duss

> Et donc si dans un de ses films elle tourne un clip, elle joue dans les trucs dans lesquels elle chante dans les trucs dans lesquels elle joue.


Message de ma copine: elle le fait dans son film. On n'arrete pas l'progres  ::o:

----------


## Errata

::ninja::  La chorégraphie des photographes est horriblement pompé sur celle de Michael Jackson

----------


## rOut

10000 votes  ::lol::

----------


## hellsing

2eme place surtout!

Edit: snif le temps que je poste on s'est fait repasser devant

----------


## L'invité

Hum il veut pas se laisser faire le 2eme.  :tired:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ce n'est qu'une question de temps.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Le site devient une grosse daube avec toutes les pubs dans tous les sens...

----------


## Brocoli Man

Le site est et a toujours été une grosse daube, nuance subtile  :tired:

----------


## PrinceGITS

La semaine dernière je n'avais pas 56 millions (au moins) de sites qui essayaient d'écrire un cookie à l'ouverture du site.

Après, sur le fond, oui, ça n'a jamais volé bien haut.

----------


## rOut

Hop, voilà qui est fait. Plus qu'une place à gratter, mais là ca va être tendu du slip.

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Hop, voilà qui est fait. Plus qu'une place à gratter, mais là ca va être tendu du slip.


Tu plaisantes? On a encore 8 jours et 13 minutes  :B):

----------


## rOut

Ouais mais faut qu'on double quasiment notre score.

----------


## Phenixy

On a fait 10 000 en une semaine, au rythme où la Miley officielle (fan d'elle même...  :tired: ) progresse, elle finira vers 18 000 je dirais, c'est tout à fait jouable. Sinon on engraine les mecs de 4chan à scripter pour nous au lieu de soutenir Pedobear  ::):

----------


## rOut

:tired:

----------


## darkgrievous

> Ben quelqu'un avait aussi fait un script pour pedobear et les autres, mais c'est pas celui qu'on utilise il me semble...


Je pense surtout que la puissance de feu de 4chan nous est bien supérieur  :<_<:

----------


## P'titdop

Ouais fin justement, si on se prend 2000 votes/seconde, à mon avis on va pas rester longtemps dans le classement ^^

----------


## Mr Navette

2000 votes seconde  ::|: ... J'ai pas compris...

----------


## Arseur

Bon l'histoire de script je suis pas sûr d'avoir tout pigé, j'ai fait un truc greasemonkey en copiant collant le machin de rOut de la page précédente en lui spécifiant l'url du concours dans les prefs du script, et je laisse la page du concours ouverte, j'ai bon ?  :tired:

----------


## rOut

Donc oui, ça marche sans doute aussi.

----------


## Arseur

> Je ne sais pas, le machin greasemonkey ce n'est pas moi qui l'ai fait, je l'ai juste trouvé sur google. Je ne sais pas du tout comment il fonctionne.
> 
> Le script que j'ai posté entre [ code], c'est un script bash qui fonctionne sous linux et qui est assez discret (à mon avis) parce qu'il utilise tor pour changer d'ip et essaie de ne voter qu'une fois toutes les 20min par ip. Le script greasemonkey que j'avais linké, apparemment, rafraîchit sans arrêt la page et essaie de cliquer à l'emplacement de la croix (si yen a pas, ça fait rien, si yen a, ca vote un coup). Donc oui, ça marche sans doute aussi.


Ah merde parce que j'ai remplacé le code du greasemonkey par le tien, j'imagine que ça peut pas marcher.
Question annexe: y a moyen d'exécuter ton bouzin sur mac os ?  ::ninja::

----------


## rOut

Chais pas, ca devrait marcher très bien.

----------


## darkgrievous

[QUOTE=rOut;2472147]




> Ah merde parce que j'ai remplacé le code du greasemonkey par le tien, j'imagine que ça peut pas marcher.


Pour faire simple
Greasemonkey=>javascript
Rout=>bash 




> [/COLOR]Sinon, comme disait je ne sais plus qui, une VM avec une distrib linux bidon en ligne de commande devrait marcher très bien.


Présent  :B):  

Tor expect et wget passe sous os X

Je suis en train de voir si ca passe avec Damn Small Linux, au pire tu peut foutre debian sans le serveur X

----------


## rOut

Les russes se rebellent derrière, mais on conserve notre avance  ::o:

----------


## ThorThur

Vous n'avez pas peur qu'on se fasse dégager si on passe 1er ?
Parce que là on est à environ 2500 votes...

----------


## Brocoli Man

Il ne peut plus rien nous arriver d'affreux maintenant lalalalla

----------


## rOut

> Vous n'avez pas peur qu'on se fasse dégager si on passe 1er ?
> Parce que là on est à environ 2500 votes...


Bah faut savoir, ils disent qu'ils vont communiquer le vainqueur à miley cyrus en personne... S'il n'acceptent que le twitter mileycyrus, c'est un peu débile non ?

Enfin, on verra bien. Je pense qu'on se serait déjà fait dégager s'ils se doutaient de quelque chose. Du moins ils n'ont pas d'arguments "valables" pour virer le twitter cpc, contrairement à pedobear, tout dépend si le concours est vraiment truqué ou pas  ::P:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Je pense qu'on est peinard. Déjà parce que notre twitter date de bien avant le concours contrairement à ceux qui sautent.

----------


## rOut

Vous allez enfin être célèbres  :;):

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je ne sais pas si être le Twitter n°1 des fans de Miley Cyrus est une bonne chose...  :tired:

----------


## L'invité

> Vous allez enfin être célèbres


Et je comprend mieux l'expression du "coût de la célébrité" maintenant.  :Emo:

----------


## PrinceGITS

Kahn Lust, il faudrait changer le lien. La catégorie a changée :
http://tweeterwall.mallplace.com/tw/*fan-series*/miley-cyrus-fans

----------


## rOut

Hmm, ils ont bloqué certains votes chez vous aussi, sur la page du site, ya plein de croix qui ne s'affichent plus ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ouais pareil. Zarb.

----------


## rOut

C'est reparti !  :;):

----------


## Brocoli Man

Moi je continue de cliquer à la main, pour soutenir votre crédibilité  :tired:

----------


## Silver

2ème place devant la cheateuse, alors que les gars de 4Chan se complaisent à se faire ban leurs comptes plusieurs fois par jour, nous on reste.  :Cigare:

----------


## Phenixy

On est à 1500 places de l'officielle, du n°1 et de la gloire! Ça va passer  :Cigare:

----------


## rOut

Un spécial pour l'occasion :

----------


## Brocoli Man

Hahaha excellent  ::XD::

----------


## rOut

Allez, encore 900 !

----------


## Bloub et Riz

Non 800  ::P: 
Je le sens bien là.

----------


## rOut

700

----------


## darkgrievous

> 700 http://tof.canardpc.com/view/0c585d8...0-fbf4702d85dd


Bientôt les 16 000 votes pour cpc  :B):

----------


## P'titdop

> Bientôt les 16 000 votes pour cpc



16000 ? Voyons, tu as bu, un tel magazine ne peut approcher que des 17 000 votes  :Cigare: 



Tain demain on est les premiers §

----------


## JudaGrumme

*505 VOTES D'ECART §*

Ca va le faire.  :Cigare:

----------


## Aun

17000

----------


## Brocoli Man

::o:  Aun parle !!! Avec des chiffres, mais quand même, les mots devraient finir par suivre

----------


## Phenixy

Plus que 500 places... Miley, le Canard aura ta peau.

----------


## rOut

300 ! Allez, dernière ligne droite avant la consécration !

----------


## PrinceGITS

Plus que 260 !

----------


## XWolverine

'tain arrêtez, j'ai voté, là, vous voyez ce que vous me faites faire  ::P:

----------


## rOut

Faut finir à la main  ::o:

----------


## ThorThur

> faut finir à la main


C'est dégueulasse !  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Brocoli Man

17400 !!!  ::o:

----------


## darkgrievous

> 'tain arrêtez, j'ai voté, là, vous voyez ce que vous me faites faire


Tu prêche la bonne parole de canard pc et pour ça rien n'est interdit  :Cigare:

----------


## XWolverine

> Tu prêche la bonne parole de canard pc et pour ça rien n'est interdit


Mouais, mais quand même  ::P:

----------


## darkgrievous

Plus que 100 votes avant la victoire  ::XD::

----------


## rOut



----------


## XWolverine

Moins de 90  ::siffle::

----------


## DecapFour

80 !  ::love::

----------


## PrinceGITS

74 !

EDIT : 6 votes en moins d'une minute... Ça tourne les scripts.  :;):

----------


## darkgrievous

A ce rythme je prédis la victoire vers 00h20  ::wub::

----------


## lokideath

C'est beau ce que peux construire l'humanité quand elle se rassemble autour d'un projet fédérateur  :Emo:

----------


## rOut

> C'est beau ce que peux construire l'humanité quand elle se rassemble autour d'un projet fédérateur


T'as vu ?  :B): 

Moi ça me redonne confiance en l'avenir.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Encore 52 votes de retard. Ce ne sera pas pour 00h20.

----------


## darkgrievous

> Ce ne sera pas pour 00h20.


Many Bothans died to bring us this information  ::(: 

Enfin bref 17600!!!!!!

----------


## PrinceGITS

22 !  ::):

----------


## rOut

20 !!

----------


## PrinceGITS

Celui qui voit qu'on est passé devant, qu'il fasse un screen. Moi, je vais au dodo.  ::P:

----------


## Nortifer

Ayez, on est passer en 1ere place

----------


## darkgrievous

Enfin !!!





Plus qu'a laisser tourner les scripts pour tenir 4 jours



Canardpc n'administre pas, ne gouverne pas, il règne  :Cigare:

----------


## rOut

Woute. 
Maintenant on prends de la distance !

---------- Post ajouté à 00h57 ----------

Un petit pas pour l'homme, un grand pas pour canardpc.

----------


## L'invité

Awesome§ 
Plus que 4 jours 1/2 à tenir maintenant.  :Cigare:

----------


## xrogaan

Sauf si on se fait éjecter

----------


## Phenixy

Joie  ::lol::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

C'est beau.

----------


## JK Duss

Les gars j'suis fier de faire partie de cette aventure. J'en ai la larme a l'oeil. 

Il n'y a pas moyen de se faire des T-Shirts "CanardPC Fans #1 de Miley" que je crane sur le campus et devant mes eleves en TP ?  ::ninja::

----------


## xrogaan

Demande a http://www.cafepress.com/

Un lien direct vers la custom : http://www.cafepress.com/cp/customize/?id=5

----------


## PrinceGITS

On a laissé sur place Miley ! On a 307 votes d'avance !
Bon, vu qu'ils dorment aux Etats-Unis, il faudra voir dans la journée ce que ça donne.

----------


## Scykhe

Canard PC first fan of Miley Cyrus

I voted.

I was here and now i cry  ::cry:: 

Je crois que je vais me faire tatouer ça pour ne pas oublier.

----------


## XWolverine

Le truc, c'est que les scri, euh canards, ne dorment pas beaucoup  :;):

----------


## rOut

On est partout dans le monde tu comprends pas ? Avec le décalage horaire on peut voter toute la nuit en se relayant !

----------


## XWolverine

Clair que le premier magazine de jeux vidéos sur PC en France a forcément beaucoup de lecteurs + 5 642 membres actifs sur le forum (y font quoi les 13 881 autres  ::huh:: ), ça fait tout de suite des candidats au cliquage  :;):

----------


## Caerbannog

Avec tout ça, vous allez devoir vous fendre d'un test du jeu "Hannah Montana, ze mouvi"... Tiendra-t-il la comparaison avec F3  ::rolleyes::  ?

----------


## darkgrievous

Ca vaut bien de mettre ca en couv de cpc  :;): 








Comment ça non  :tired:

----------


## XWolverine

'tain, doit pas y avoir de canards dans ma boite, ni chez le client où je suis aujourd'hui  ::o: 
Quand je clique, ça rajoute bien un vote (l'IP doit être unique pour toute la boite, non ?)

----------


## rOut

Tout dépend si tu as un proxy d'entreprise, mais c'est sans doute le cas oui.

----------


## XWolverine

Oui, les 2 ont des proxies.
(ou alors, ils votent tous pour Miley machin truc).

Bon, + de 500 votes d'avance, ça s'annonce bien  :;):

----------


## DecapFour

C'est le plus beau jour de ma (pauvre) vie !  ::cry::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Il y en a une qui va être contente en lisant ça.  ::siffle::

----------


## xrogaan

Faudra penser a nettoyer, histoire de pas avoir des "mais, vous avez triché !" quand elle lira.

----------


## DecapFour

> Il y en a une qui va être contente en lisant ça.


Miley ?  ::ninja::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Tu m'as très bien compris.  ::ninja::

----------


## DecapFour

Fort heureusement, il est des îlots de tranquillité encore inconnu des créatures tentatrices. Viva CPC !

----------


## JK Duss

Bon les Chinois et les Americains ont pas compris mon message subliminal quand je suis arrive avec mon CanardPC et le dernier Cosmopolitan (Miley Cyris est en couverture). Je suis decu.

----------


## XWolverine

Ah ben + de 1000 votes d'avance.

----------


## rOut

Ils n'ont pas l'air de vouloir nous évincer, c'est bon signe  ::):

----------


## Scykhe

Plus que 3 jour a tenir et presque 20 000 !

----------


## ThorThur

20100 tout rond.

----------


## George Sable

Quelle classe tout de même  :Cigare:

----------


## XWolverine

> Quelle classe tout de même


Ca se discute  ::P:

----------


## darkgrievous

> Ca se discute


Non  ::(: 

Cpc c'est juste LA communauté capable de voter pour miley cyrus en masse juste pour le fun (ou parce que c'est des script qui le font pour nous et que donc on s'en fou royalement)  :;): [COLOR="Silver"]

---------- Post ajouté à 10h56 ----------


au passage si vous voulez continuer a faire mumuse avec des vote streetview propose au gens de choisir le prochain monuments qu'il prendront en photon

----------


## Froyok

21240, z'êtes de gros malades...
Une semaine sans net et nous voilà premier...

 ::wub:: 
C'est émouvant !  :Emo: 



Sinon j'ai voté pour le mont st michel sur street view, histoire de l'avoir en mémoire, avant qu'il ne coule...

----------


## rOut

> Non 
> 
> Cpc c'est juste LA communauté capable de voter pour miley cyrus en masse juste pour le fun (ou parce que c'est des script qui le font pour nous et que donc on s'en fou royalement) [COLOR="Silver"]


Et qui ne se fait pas virer, faut le préciser  ::o:

----------


## XWolverine

> ```
> Envoyé par XWolverine
> Ca se discute :p
> ```
> 
> Non


Ben si j'ai envie de discuter, moi  ::P: 
J'ai été acteur très très actif de l'opération Miniville pour amener la ville CPC en n° 1 de sa région. On y est arrivé (on en a plus chié que là, par contre). C'était débile aussi, mais ça ne représentait rien de concret, juste à pousser CPC en avant.
Là, j'ai du mal, même en 12 000ème degré, à "soutenir" la gamine en question. Déjà, Twitter ... J'ai du mal.
Par exemple, voter pour le bâtiment de la rédac à Pantin dans StreetView, ça aurait plus de sens, tu vois  ::ninja::

----------


## Phenixy

> Par exemple, voter pour le bâtiment de la rédac à Pantin dans StreetView, ça aurait plus de sens, tu vois


Ca peut se lancer aussi...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## hellsing

Bouarf, je suis continuellement, et ce depuis 4 jours, redirigé vers la page pour le meilleur acteur.
Frustrant de ne pas pouvoir assister à notre victoire!

----------


## XWolverine

4443 votes d'avance  ::o: 
Hellsing, tu vas bien là ?
http://tweeterwall.mallplace.com/tw/...ley-cyrus-fans

----------


## hellsing

Je vais la moi : 
http://tweeterwall.mallplace.com/tw/...ley-cyrus-fans

Le petit worldwide fout sa merde en fait, bon 4 jours de vote automatisé de perdu ça m'apprendra.

----------


## xrogaan

O pinaise, a chaque fois que je vois l'avatar de cpc sur le HOF des fans de milleychose, je me mare. "Malheur a ceux qu'il rattrapait !" ...

----------


## bigxtra

A challenger appears (et non des moindres... Si avec ça on arrive à rester en tête...)

----------


## darkgrievous

> A challenger appears (et non des moindres... Si avec ça on arrive à rester en tête...)


Holy shi***  ::o: 


Enfin on va se dire que remonter de 25 places et 20 822 en 15 heures  :tired:

----------


## Brocoli Man

Ouais et puis bon c'est pas comme si c'était la 25e fois que les mecs de 4chan se font kick avec un de leurs persos, ils doivent avoir compris chez tweeter ^^

----------


## rOut

Wah merde, il fait du plusieurs vote / sec quand même le salaud  ::O:

----------


## darkgrievous

> Ouais et puis bon c'est pas comme si c'était la 25e fois que les mecs de 4chan se font kick avec un de leurs persos, ils doivent avoir compris chez tweeter ^^


Sauf que kanye west c'est le vrai tweeter du chanteur  ::(:

----------


## O.Boulon

Il essaye de faire oublier la manière dont il a défoncé une autre gamine chanteuse de Disney, hier, au MTV Awards.

----------


## rOut

Bah sauf que c'est pas lui qui décide d'être sponsorisé par 4chan apparemment  ::P:

----------


## Reizz

Bon c'est mort avant l'aube. Il a trop de proxy en route. Kanye sera le plus grand fan de myley cyrus.

Mais comme il le dit dans son touiteure :



> Fuck that bitch @mileycyrus. Jamie Foxx was right...she's annoying as hell, and has a gummy-ass smile.

----------


## rOut

C'est pas certain, ils n'avancent pas si vite que ça. Et on peut supposer qu'ils vont aller dormir à un moment ou un autre, c'est globalement des votes manuels si on en croit les topics sur 4chan.

----------


## XWolverine

Euh, là, j'ai proxy errror 502  ::o: 
WTF, j'utilise pas de proxies, moi  ::(: 
4chan ont fait tomber le serveur ???
Edit : Ca remarche, j'ai pu faire mon clic d'avant dodo  :;):

----------


## darkgrievous

> C'est pas certain, ils n'avancent pas si vite que ça. Et on peut supposer qu'ils vont aller dormir à un moment ou un autre, c'est globalement des votes manuels si on en croit les topics sur 4chan.


Mouais   :tired:  s'il commence  a nous faire les proxy en masse (vu que pour la plupart d'entre eux il fait encore jour) ca peut etre une bataille énorme.
Mais bon cpc ruLEZZZZ  :;):

----------


## Phenixy

18500 votes d'avance sur Kanye, il reste 12h! Courage, frères Canards, no pasaran! :che:


Kahn, tu nous reclaque une ptite news en home demain matin histoire de booster les votes?  :;):

----------


## rOut

Plus que 4h, 13000 votes d'avance, je pense que c'est dans la poche  ::):

----------


## XWolverine

14684 d'avance, ils dorment  :;):

----------


## XWolverine

14655 d'écart, avec 2h30 restantes, alors qu'ils n'ont rattrapé que 30 votes en 1h. CPC va être officiellement le fan neum beurre ouane.
Va falloir repasser à l'emballage opaque, pour les abonnés, hein  ::P:

----------


## Scykhe

50 minutes à tenir et 14 000 votes d'avance.

Yeah

----------


## hellsing

C'est bien partit pour la victoire, pensez à coupez vos scripts  ::P:

----------


## ThorThur

Aller l'objectif c'est 25000 !

----------


## JudaGrumme

30 minutes. Et 6000 votes d'avance.

 :Cigare:

----------


## Scykhe

30 minutes  :;):

----------


## Zevka

C'est quand même l'über grosse lose pour les vrais fans, qui doivent pas être bien nombreux/motivés... Et du coup, pour l'égo de la gamine.

----------


## rOut

Ouais bah je voudrais pas dire mais s'ils n'ont pas la première place c'est qu'ils n'étaient pas assez motivés, moins que nous en tout cas. Du coup ils ne la méritaient pas.  :Cigare:

----------


## Aun

1 was here.

----------


## ThorThur

Roulement de tambour, décompte, 1 minute !

----------


## hadesfury

On a gagné ^^ ::wub::

----------


## ThorThur

Attends attends, c'est fini, sauf qu'on peut encore voter !

----------


## KurDtE

Ca, c'est fait ...

----------


## P'titdop

We did it ! C'est gagné ! :doral'exploratrice:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Voilà, c'est magnifique, merci à tous pour ce soutien.  :Emo:

----------


## Triz'

:haha: 

C'te vieux flash-buzz...

Continuez...  ::wub::

----------


## Scykhe

> Voilà, c'est magnifique, merci à tous pour ce soutien.


De rien, ça m'a fait plaisir et mourir de rire ma femme  :Cigare:

----------


## bigxtra

C'est dans des moments comme ceux-là que je suis fier d'être un lecteur de Canard PC  ::cry:: 
















Bon, on fait quoi maintenant ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Maintenant on attend de voir s'il y a des réactions ou conséquences à tout ça.

----------


## bigxtra

> C'est quand même l'über grosse lose pour les vrais fans, qui doivent pas être bien nombreux/motivés... Et du coup, pour l'égo de la gamine.


En même temps, si tous les @mileyfanclub, @miley_fan_net et autres @miley_fanboys s'étaient unis, ils gagnaient haut la main.

----------


## Reizz



----------


## Arseur

C'est beau  :Emo: 
Je nous aime.

----------


## hitodama

Vous êtes de grands malades.

----------


## XWolverine

Euh, ça a rebouclé pour 30 jours  ::P:  ::P:  ::P:  en gardant les scores  :^_^:  :^_^:  :^_^:

----------


## Phenixy

Joie!  ::lol::

----------


## XWolverine

> Joie!


Cela n'engage que toi  ::P:

----------


## hellsing

Bonheur  ::wub:: 
Bon et maintenant la redac va être mis en contact avec la pouffe?
Vous allez en faire quoi de cette "victoire" et de la renommé qui va avec?

----------


## silverglandeur

::O: 

Pourquoi c'est reparti à 0 ?

 ::|:

----------


## XWolverine

Parce que le but n'est pas de gagner, mais de cliquer chez eux. Le beau attrape couillons que c'est, Touiteur  ::P:

----------


## silverglandeur

Non je ne peux pas y croire... Tout est donc pourri ?  ::sad::

----------


## rOut

> Non je ne peux pas y croire... Tout est donc pourri ?


Je pense que c'est bon, ils ont juste relancé le concours pour le mois d'octobre. On a gagné la première place de septembre à mon avis :



> *FAN SERIES COMPETITION UPDATES*
> 
>           Submitted by dean on Tue, 09/15/2009 - 12:52               The inaugural winners of the Worlds Biggest Fans contest has been decided for the following stars –
> *Miley Cyrus*
> *Back Street Boys*
> *Jonas Brothers*
> *NKOTB*
> *And McFly*
> 
> ...


CPC FTW !

----------


## hellsing

Mouai c'est louche, y en a plein à 4000 votes en même pas 3h....
Je sens qu'ils ont viré les 20 premiers juste.

----------


## XWolverine

T'as raison, même si au début, les 20 premiers restaient avec leurs votes, là, ils les ont dégagés.

----------


## xrogaan

Tout ceci est tout bonnement scandaleux !

----------


## Eld

On voit encore mieux à quel point les premiers sont boostés artificiellement.

----------


## captain_torche

Heu, si j'ai bien compris, les 20 premiers ont déjà gagné pour le mois de septembre (et donc sont hors course pour octobre).
Reste à attendre concrètement ce que ça va donner.

----------


## XWolverine

Ben j'imagine que les proprios des twitters des 20 en question peuvent relancer sur octobre, s'ils le veulent.

----------


## rOut

> Ben j'imagine que les proprios des twitters des 20 en question peuvent relancer sur octobre, s'ils le veulent.


Ca m'étonnerait, mais on pourra retenter  ::P:

----------


## XWolverine

> Ca m'étonnerait, mais on pourra retenter


Euh non, je ne demande pas qu'on le fasse, surtout pas  ::o: 
Les plus belles gloires doivent rester éphémères  ::P:

----------


## ThorThur

> Euh non, je ne demande pas qu'on le fasse, surtout pas 
> Les plus belles gloires doivent rester éphémères


Ouais, surtout que voter à la mano, ca va bien une fois, mais faut pas déconner ! (je me réserve pour le Démineur)  ::rolleyes::  ::P:

----------


## XWolverine

> Ouais, surtout que voter à la mano, ca va bien une fois, mais faut pas déconner ! (je me réserve pour le Démineur)


Ou Diablo 3  :;):

----------


## ThorThur

> Ou Diablo 3


Moi qui ne voulait pas troller, c'est pas le cas de tout le monde !  :^_^:

----------


## Phenixy

Vivement notre apparition dans leur Hall of Fame à venir...

----------


## captain_torche

Merde, j'avais lu "Half of Fame"

----------


## Zevka

> Bonheur 
> Bon et maintenant la redac va être mis en contact avec la pouffe?
> Vous allez en faire quoi de cette "victoire" et de la renommé qui va avec?


Rien, ils ont été jartés et le décompte a été remis à zéro.  :^_^:  :^_^:  :^_^: 



Aaaah non, si j'ai bien compris, les 20 premiers ont gagnés leur billet pour septembre, les autres ont juste été décalés (en gardant donc leurs votes de septembre) pour la compétition d'octobre.

---------- Post ajouté à 15h16 ----------

On se concentre sur Rick Astley maintenant ?

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Merde, j'avais lu "Half of Fame"


Half in flames, à la limite, mais là...

----------


## BhaiAboo

Hé là, c'est la grande classe...  ::wub:: 

http://tweeterwall.mallplace.com/SepOctNov/miley








Ou pas.

----------


## rOut

Owiii  ::wub::

----------


## Scykhe

C'est tellement beau...  :Emo:

----------


## hellsing

Han la classe à l'américaine!

----------


## rOut

Ca mérite une news quand même, faut le faire savoir au monde entier  ::o:

----------


## JK Duss

La couv'du prochain numero ?  ::ninja::

----------


## L'invité

:Emo: 
C'est magnifique.

----------


## ThorThur

Du grand art.... Si !

----------


## silverglandeur

Ça réchauffe le coeur de voir un si bel élan collectif récompensé...  :B):

----------


## darkgrievous

> La couv'du prochain numero ?


+1 le monde entier doit savoir qui nous sommes

Notre plan de domination du monde est en route, on vient de se mettre le plus gros lobby du divertissement dans la poche  :Cigare: 

Par contre ont a encore droit à 



> The site is currently not available due to technical problems. Please try again later. Thank you for your understanding.


I've a bad feeling about this

----------


## Philippe

Je suis fier d'avoir voté pour cpc  :Emo:

----------


## xrogaan

Avec ça, on est sur que cpc pourrat être élu président !

----------


## Naith

> Avec ça, on est sur que cpc pourrat être élu président !


CPC, l'histoire d'un canard, bientôt dans vos salles.

On va leur foutre dtc !

 ::|:

----------


## ofnuts

JJe ne suis pas sur qu'il y a de quoi être fier de figurer comme "_latest adition_" dans un fanclub pour les "_rue fans_". Par les sous-doués pour les sous-doués...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## rOut

Vous avez vu que le site a fermé boutique ? 

http://tweeterwall.mallplace.com/

Ils ont perdu toute crédibilité ?  :^_^:

----------


## Froyok

> Vous avez vu que le site a fermé boutique ? 
> 
> http://tweeterwall.mallplace.com/
> 
> Ils ont perdu toute crédibilité ?



Bah, merde alors, c'était quoi le problème (les tricheurs de chez CPC ? Nooooooannn  ::ninja::  ) ?

----------


## darkgrievous

c'est bien la preuve que cpc gène  :tired:

----------


## Scykhe

On a tué Tweeterwall  ::o: . Ça valait vraiment le coup.
Wow...

Notre histoire sera transmise de génération en génération comme un mythe urbain  :Cigare:

----------


## XWolverine

Oui, s'arrêter au sommet, c'est le destin des grands  :;):

----------


## J-D

C'est même mieux que ça, Miley Cyrus quitte carrément twitter.
Soi disant à cause de son nouveau boyfriend. Mmmmm... bien sur, bien sur. ::rolleyes:: 

Miley Cyrus abandonne Twitter

----------


## George Sable

Ne croyez pas les rumeurs, suffit d'écouter son flow :

----------


## kilfou

CPC, découvreur de talents.

Miley Cyrus veut incarner Tank Girl.

Source.

 ::O:

----------


## Froyok

Ha, parce qu'elle à du talent ?  :tired:

----------


## kilfou

Au moins, elle a du goût.

(Serais je assez mesquin pour ajouter "elle" à la fin de ma phrase ? 

Oui.)

----------


## Da-Soth

> Ne croyez pas les rumeurs, suffit d'écouter son flow :


Rappeur c'est comme acteur, ça reste un métier.

----------

